# Skurrile Beifänge beim Angeln



## Salziges Silber (4. Juli 2019)

fettes petri zum knurrhahn, wunderschön das teil und wie ich meine äußerst selten am haken. ich habe seit meiner kindheit keinen mehr gefangen und viele angler verwechsel den seeskorpion mit ihm. absolut top.
und nun zu deiner frage...
ein guter freund  hatte die tage einen riesigen marmorkarpfen beim hechtangeln gehakt. der gute schwamm unbedarft in den paddler shad von Quantum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Juli 2019)

grundel auf gummi


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2019)

Hechte auf Boilie oder Pellet, gebissen beim Einholen der Karpfen-Montage,
Rotauge auf Karpfenrig mit 3Pellets 14mm hinteneinander, Hakengröße 4,(siehe Foto)
Hecht,30 cm auf Posenmontage mit 4cm Kartoffel,
Brassen beim Forellenangeln auf Perlmuttspinner,
Karpfen auf Abu Droppen, sauber den Drilling im Maul, 
Karpfen auf Heuschrecke an der Freien Leine, für Goldforellen gedacht,
Ente an Posenmontage mit 2 Maden und gefühlten 100 Campern hinter einem.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> fettes petri zum knurrhahn, wunderschön das teil und wie ich meine äußerst selten am haken. ich habe seit meiner kindheit keinen mehr gefangen und viele angler verwechsel den seeskorpion mit ihm. absolut top.
> und nun zu deiner frage...
> ein guter freund  hatte die tage einen riesigen marmorkarpfen beim hechtangeln gehakt. der gute schwamm unbedarft in den paddler shad von Quantum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326927
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo esox02,

Grundeln auf Gummi hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen .

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326928
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Hecht100+,

Hechte beim Einholen meiner Karpfenmontage hatte ich auch schon häufiger. Aber der oben gezeigte biss auf den kurz überm Boden schwebenden Pop Up. Das mit Deinem Hecht auf die Kartoffel finde ich cool. Da rechnet man ja gar nicht damit...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Juli 2019)

Ich mag solche Threads ja, auch wenn es sie immer wieder gibt.

Wobei ich sagen muss, Skurrile finde ich bisher keinen davon, auf die genannten Köder kann man durchaus alle genannten Fische erwarten.

Ein paar meiner skurrilsten Fänge:
- Spiegelkarpfen auf Speck
- Viele Brassen auf Kunstköder
- Gezielt Barben mit Kunstköder (ist ja dann auch nicht mehr skurril^^)
- Rotfedern auf Köderfisch
- Zander auf Maden

Mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein aber da gab es einige 


PS. Das ist ein Marmor und kein Graskarpfen!
Edit, sehe gerade das es nur im Video falsch angegeben ist - sry.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (4. Juli 2019)

Karpfen auf Twister.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, Skurrile finde ich bisher keinen davon, auf die genannten Köder kann man durchaus alle genannten Fische erwarten.
> - Zander auf Maden



Hallo MikeHawk,

skurril ist immer Ansichtssache. Den Knurrhahn fand ich schon sehr außergewöhnlich. Ein paar Geschichten habe ich noch, kann sie aber nicht mit Bildern belegen:

Einmal ist ein Reh in einer flachen Bucht beim Karpfenangeln durch meine Schnüre gerannt. Zum Glück blieb es nicht hängen Das wäre bestimmt ein Drill geworden...

Ein anderes Mal fing ich einen Hecht und einen Barsch beim Karpfenangeln auf einen Schlag. Nur hat keiner der Fische gebissen. Der Hecht wollte den Barsch fressen und hat dabei anscheinend meine Hauptschnur mit erfasst, die zwischen Barsch und Hecht im Maul hing. Zum Glück konnte ich beide Fische landen und den Barsch auch noch retten .

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Karpfen auf Twister.
> 
> Hallo Salmonidenangler,
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Juli 2019)

Knurrhahn hatte in Norge schon mehrere auf Gummi und auch 2 Möwen konnte ich dort auf Pilker fangen 

Zander auf Topwater fällt mir grad noch ein, auch so wahrscheinlich wie ein Lottogewinn.


----------



## funkbolek (4. Juli 2019)

Passt zwar nicht richtig zu Thema Beifang, war aber auch skurril: Ein Freund von mir hat mal beim gemeinsamen Angeln einen "1MillionDollar" Wurf hingelegt. Morgens noch völlig verpennt, wollte er seine Karpfenmontage neu auswerfen, wir angelten auf relative weite Distanz. Er warf also kräftig aus, und die Schnur lief und lief und lief von der Rolle ab. Anstatt sich langsam Richtung Wasseroberfläche zu bewegen, ging es auch immer weiter hoch hinaus. Ich entdeckte dann in ziemlich weiter Entfernung den Grund des Übels: Mein Freund hatte im Wurf eine Ente getroffen, die parallel zum Ufer in ziemlicher Ferne die Flugbahn der Montage gekreuzt hatte...


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juli 2019)

[QUOTE="Jesco Peschutter,
Den Knurrhahn fand ich schon sehr außergewöhnlich. Ein paar Geschichten habe ich noch, kann sie aber nicht mit Bildern belegen:

Einmal ist ein Reh in einer flachen Bucht beim Karpfenangeln durch meine Schnüre gerannt. Zum Glück blieb es nicht hängen Das wäre bestimmt ein Drill geworden...

Ein anderes Mal fing ich einen Hecht und einen Barsch beim Karpfenangeln auf einen Schlag. Nur hat keiner der Fische gebissen. Der Hecht wollte den Barsch fressen und hat dabei anscheinend meine Hauptschnur mit erfasst, die zwischen Barsch und Hecht im Maul hing. Zum Glück konnte ich beide Fische landen und den Barsch auch noch retten .

Beste Grüße
Jesco[/QUOTE]


*so eine ähnliche situation hatte ich beim meerforellenfischen, ich stand mutterseelen alleine im wasser in der wismarbucht. gegenüber befindet sich die insel poel. plötzlich kam ein reh aus dem wald und ging gerade zu ins wasser, kurz darauf fing es an in richtung der insel(ostsee) zu schwimmen.  sagenhaft! leider auch keine fotos*


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Zander auf Topwater fällt mir grad noch ein, auch so wahrscheinlich wie ein Lottogewinn.



Hallo MikeHawk,

Zander auf Topwater ist wirklich außergewöhnlich. Ich hatte mal einen auf einen große Jerkbait beim Hechtangeln .

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *so eine ähnliche situation hatte ich beim meerforellenfischen, ich stand mutterseelen alleine im wasser in der wismarbucht. gegenüber befindet sich die insel poel. plötzlich kam ein reh aus dem wald und ging gerade zu ins wasser, kurz darauf fing es an in richtung der insel zu schwimmen.  sagenhaft! leider auch keine fotos*



Hallo Salziges Silber,

beim Meerforellenangeln hatte ich auch mal ein Erlebnis. An einem Tag, an dem es nicht so wirklich lief, kurbelte ich ohne Aussicht auf einen Biss meinen Durchlaufblinker durchs Wasser. Relativ weit draußen bekam ich dann einen Anfasser. Ich war sofort wieder hellwach und variierte meine Köderführung. Nichts passierte. Deshalb beobachtete ich meinen Köder auf den letzten Metern vor den Füßen genau, um zu sehen, ob eine Meerforelle meinem Blinker folgt. Dann bekam ich auf einmal einen großen Schrecken. Ein Seehund sauste mit Affenzahn hinter meinem Köder her. Zum Glück blieb er nicht hängen und drehte wenige Zentimeter vor mir ab. Glück gehabt 

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## der matti (4. Juli 2019)

Das Rotauge im Profilbild schnappte sich einen kleinen Twister, ansonst hatte ich mal eine Möwe auf einen weißen flachlaufenden Suspender, eine Ente auf Brotflocke und einen Angelkollegen auf Pilker, falls auch gerissene Lebewesen zählen.


----------



## rutilus69 (4. Juli 2019)

Letztens hatte ich mal einen Krebs, der sich ein einzeles Maiskorn an der Posenmontage geschnappt hat.
Und einen Hecht an der Stippe, der sich die grade gehakte Plötze einverleibt hat.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich mal einen Krebs, der sich ein einzeles Maiskorn an der Posenmontage geschnappt hat.
> Und einen Hecht an der Stippe, der sich die grade gehakte Plötze einverleibt hat.



Hallo rutilus69,

ein Hecht an der Stippe ist immer spannend, aber auch ein Balanceakt. Hast Du ihn bekommen?

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## rutilus69 (4. Juli 2019)

@Jesco Peschutter nee, da war das 10er Vorfach dann doch zu schwach


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

rutilus69 schrieb:


> @Jesco Peschutter nee, da war das 10er Vorfach dann doch zu schwach



Hallo rutilus69,

das ist leider meistens so. Aber manchmal hat man auch Glück und der Haken sitzt genau im Maulwinkel.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Juli 2019)

70iger Hecht auf einzelnes Maiskorn.
Ich vermute, der Koll. wollte sich ne Plötze, auf dem Futterplatz, schnappen und hat aus versehen den Haken erwischt.

In Norge mörderlicher Hänger beim Rotbarschangeln!
Paar mal mitm Boot "gekreiselt". Hänger gelöst! Trotzdem hat sichs schwer gekurbelt...
80mGeflochtene, "Tannenbaum" und Pilker. Auf meiner Montage 1Rotbarsch und an der "geangelten" Montage 2 60iger Köhler.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> 70iger Hecht auf einzelnes Maiskorn.



Hallo Ladi74,

einen 70iger Hecht auf ein einzelnes Maiskorn ist auch nicht schlecht 

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2019)

Auf 63° Nord eine Ingwerknolle, mitten auf dem Fjord und keine kleine und das bei den Preisen vor Ort!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juli 2019)

Vor wenigen Wochen gefeedert anner Elbe...eigentlich wollte ich fette Brassen, gebissen haben dann 2 ordentliche Aale von 72 und 78cm auf die 4 Maden am Haken, bei knalligem Sonnenschein.
Von Brassen an dem Tag keine Spur.

Letztes Jahr mehrfach am MLK anstatt Grundeln Zander an der Speedrute auf Made gehabt...zwar alle untermaßig, war dennoch lustig.
Ebenso skuril...Grundeln die nen Barschköfi (kompl. Barsch aufgezogen) attackieren der deutlich größer ist wie sie selbst....und dann neben ihm am Haken hängen bleiben. Mehrfach erlebt am MLK.

Krabben, die sich direkt auf ne grad gehakte Grundel an der Feederrute stürzen..und beide dann nen Landgang genießen. Mehrfach erlebt anner Elbe.

Als Jugendlicher mit nem Freund zum Hechtangeln..ich Dösel hatte alle meine Blinker daheim vergessen und mein Kumpel hatte auch nur einen.
Bin am Ufer rumgelaufen, 2 Zigarettenstummel aufgesammelt und die Filter kreuzweise auf nen größeren Haken gepiekst, 2 kleine Schrote aufs Vorfach gedrückt.
Nach wenigen sehr ufernahen Würfen gabs nen Biss, heraus kam nen 86er Hecht...war vermutlich nikotinsüchtig.

Nachts gesenkt, die Senke einfach mal ne halbe Stunde liegen gelassen. Beim Anheben dacht ich eher das Netz hängt irgendwo fest, dann bewegte sich aber doch was darauf.
Heraus kamen 2 Schleien von 46 und 53cm, beide gleichzeitig auf dem Netz gewesen. Seitdem schmeiß ich keine Maiskörner mehr auf die Senke und lass sie so liegen. 

Anfang Mai dieses Jahres auf Schleien angesessen, gebissen hat aber nen Aal auf die Maiskette. Beim Ausnehmen zeigte sich, der Magen des Aals war nur mit Maiskörnern gefüllt.

Den skurilsten Biss hatte ich aber vor einigen Wochen beim nächtlichen Aalangeln. Gebissen hatte ein Biber, allerdings auf meine Pose.
Gott sei Dank konnte ich ihn ohne viel Gezeter wieder befreien, die Pose war allerdings schrottreif. Bild davon ist auch irgendwo im "Live vom Wasser-Thread"


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Anfang Mai dieses Jahres auf Schleien angesessen, gebissen hat aber nen Aal auf die Maiskette. Beim Ausnehmen zeigte sich, der Magen des Aals war nur mit Maiskörnern gefüllt.



Hallo Bimmelrudi,

da hast Du ja schon ordentlich was am Wasser erlebt. Mais scheint ein doch vielseitigerer Köder zu sein, als ich dachte. Da beißen jetzt schon Hechte und bei Dir Aale drauf. Ist der Boom von Vegetariern und Veganern jetzt auch schon bei den Fischen angekommen  ?

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juli 2019)

Gezielt mit Mais auf Aal angeln würd ich nun grad nich.....ist mir so auch erst ein einziges Mal passiert.

Gibt aber auch bei Friedfischen hin und wieder diese Art von Ausreißer, sicherlich auch gewässerabhängig.
Kenne hier in meiner Gegend ein paar Gewässer, die nen sehr starken Bestand an Giebeln und/oder Rotfedern haben.
Da kommt es regelmäßig nachts vor, das dir einer dieser Schlawiner deinen für Aal ausgelegten Köfi wegschleppt und dabei auch mal hängenbleibt.
Vorallem bei hellen Köfis wie kl. Rotaugen/Rotfedern kommt das regelmäßig vor, etwas dunklere wie Barsch/Giebel/Gründling werden zwar auch irgendwann gefunden und weggetragen, das dauert aber deutlich länger und die Aale haben ne reale Chance den Köder zu finden.
Auch Karpfen werden hin und wieder mal auf Köfi gefangen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gezielt mit Mais auf Aal angeln würd ich nun grad nich.....ist mir so auch erst ein einziges Mal passiert.
> 
> Gibt aber auch bei Friedfischen hin und wieder diese Art von Ausreißer, sicherlich auch gewässerabhängig.
> Kenne hier in meiner Gegend ein paar Gewässer, die nen sehr starken Bestand an Giebeln und/oder Rotfedern haben.
> ...



Hallo Bimmelrudi,

ja, das mit den Friedfischen wie Karpfen & Co und den Köderfischen habe ich auch schon häufig gehört. Ist mir aber selbst noch nicht passiert. Ich hatte mal einen stattlichen Aal am hellen Sommertag bei über 30 Grad direkt unter der Oberfläche auf ein fettes Rotauge, das für einen Hecht gedacht war.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juli 2019)

kann man auch sprachnachrichten hochladen 
denn diese habe ich eben rein bekommen, ein sehr großer hecht jagt eine ente, wenige meter neben dem angelboot. alle an bord mit offenen mund!
ungefairer wortlaut... eine ente taucht nur wenige meter neben dem boot auf, plötzlich pack ein großer hecht die ente und taucht  mit ihr ab, anscheinend kann sich die ente unterwasser befreien und kommt mit lamen hängenden flügeln wieder an die wasseroberfläche und kann entkommen. geschätzte größe des hechtes, weit über einen meter. kein foto, keine kamera lief mit. geschichten die das leben schreib... unfassbar aber war.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> kann man auch sprachnachrichten hochladen
> kein foto, keine kamera lief mit. geschichten die das leben schreib... unfassbar aber war.



Hallo Salziges Silber,

Sprachnachrichten gehen soweit ich weiß nicht. Aber trotzdem ist es eine unglaubliche Geschichte...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Salt (4. Juli 2019)

Raubfisch auf Friedfischköder, Friedfisch auf Raubfischköder.....das is doch fast schon so normal wie das man halt nicht immer genau die Art fängt, die man eigentlich wollte.

Ich hab 2 Blässhühner auf Boilie bzw Partikel, nen Schwan beim feedern (ok, nicht gelandet) ne Möve die sich im Sturzflug meinen Topwater gegriffen hat, nen Seehunde der nach ner Mega-Flucht die Schnur sprengte, nen Oktopus auf Speedjig, zwei Schmuckschildkröten auf Made bzw Fetzen und erst letztes Jahr ne Meeresschildkröte auf Köfi die allerdings auch abgerissen ist als sie an der Oberfläche war.
Dann noch Taschenkrebse, Seespinnen & Wollhandkrabben, alle selbst im Vorfach verwickelt...und ungezählte Muscheln, Schnecken, Seesterne und in Norge mal ne riesige Seescheide...


----------



## Nemo (4. Juli 2019)

Ich warte ja immer noch auf den berühmten alten Stiefel... der scheint echt schwer als Beifang zu kriegen zu sein.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf den berühmten alten Stiefel... der scheint echt schwer als Beifang zu kriegen zu sein.



Hallo Nemo,

Stiefel sind eine ganz seltene Art und sehr zickig bei der Köderaufnahme . Aber Damenschuhe sind noch viel schwieriger zu fangen. Die verstecken sich immer sehr gut.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## thanatos (4. Juli 2019)

ich fange besser nicht an - in 66 Jahren ist so einiges zusammen gekommen - wäre dann doch etwas zu viel .


----------



## jörn (4. Juli 2019)

Mein skurrilster Beifang muss ca 2005 gewesen sein beim angeln am tegler See in Berlin. Eine ausgesetzte Schildkröte hatte auf ein madenbündel gebissen. Da wir die nicht einheimische Art nicht einfach zurück setzten wollten haben wir uns einen Spaß gemacht und sind nach der angelsession an der nächst gelegenen Polizei Station vorbei gefahren um sie abzugeben. Dort hat sich überraschenderweise Buchhalterin Inge (ambitionierte Schildkröten Liebhaberin) tatsächlich der Obhut angenommen hat. Ende gut alles gut 

Reines anglerlatein da keine Fotos vorhanden!

Grüße


----------



## Serdo (5. Juli 2019)

Vorletztes Frühjahr in Hamburg. Hecht und Zander haben noch Schonzeit, daher auch komplettes Kunstköderverbot. Also geh' ich in einem der Alsterkanäle ein bisserl Spaßangeln, sprich mit der Ultralight-Rute und *Tauwurm *am Carolina-Rig ein paar Barsche ärgern. Erster Wurf, erster Biss. Und was für Einer! Das gab einen ordentlichen Drill an dem leichten Gerät. In Sicht kam dann aber kein Barsch, sondern ein 60er *Hecht*. Mein erster und einziger bisher. Dummerweise in der Schonzeit... aber zum Glück ganz vorne gehakt, so dass er das Fluorocarbon-Vorfach nicht zerrupfen konnte.

Letztes Jahr in der Hamburger City in der Nähe des Spiegel-Hauses werfe ich meinen Spinner aus. Nanu, warum landet der denn gar nicht? Die Schnur läuft ab wie blöd und beschleunigt. Lösung: Eine Taube war mir in die Schnur geflogen und hatte sich eben diese um den rechten Flügel gewickelt. Was blieb mir anderes übrig, als ihren Flug mit einem beherzten Griff auf die Spule abrupt zu beenden? Beim Reinkurbeln kam dann noch eine Möwe angeflattert und wollte die auf dem Wasser treibende Taube attackieren, aber ich war schneller. Nachdem ich die Taube von der Schnur befreit hatte, wollte sie aber nicht wegfliegen, sondern blieb ziemlich geschockt auf den Stufen der Treppe sitzen. Ich hab das Tierchen dann mal allein gelassen und mir einen anderen Angelplatz gesucht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Juli 2019)

Moin, hatte wie die meisten hier in all den Jahrzehnten auch schon so allerlei an Beifängen.
Was mich allerdings wirklich zum Staunen gebracht hat, ist gerade mal 14 Tage her.
Gefangen beim Speedpilken in Norge


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Juli 2019)

hehe, geile Sachen. Schildkröte habe ich auch schon gefangen, auf Tauwurm.

Meinen ersten Hecht habe ich auf einen Futterkorb gefangen 

Als kleiner Bub die Feederute eingekurbelt, kurz vor dem Ufer schnappte er zu und blieb wohl mit den Zähnen im Draht hängen, ich hab ihn dann direkt angestrandet^^
War aber auch "nur" ein 60er.

Früher war es übrigens ganz normal mit Winkelpicker und Maiskorn auf Grund auf Forellen zu angeln - Würde heute wohl auch keiner mehr machen und sich wundern wie gut das klappt.


----------



## Spaßfischer (5. Juli 2019)

Dickes Rotauge (oder Rotfeder) beim Barsch angeln, ich dachte schon an eine richtig gute Kirsche


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juli 2019)

Karpfen auf Gummifisch am Ebrostausee Spanien beim Zander jiggen.


----------



## Esslingen (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


In den Stadtkanälen von Esslingen mit einem Spinner auf Forelle habe ich den Spinner etwas zu tief laufen lassen und hatte einen Hänger. Beim langsam und vorsichtig einholen der Schnur entpuppte sich der Hänger als eine alte Computer Maus, die noch ein Kabel hatte an dem der Spinner hing. Ich war dann natürlich Fotomodell Nummer Eins bei den Passanten…. Viel mehr Begeisterung erzeugt als mit einer Forelle


Letztes Jahr beim Karpfen Angeln mit Frolic am Neckar hat wohl eine kleine Laube am Frolic geknabbert und so das Interesse eines Zanders erweckt. Der Zander (knapp 70cm) hat dann die Laube und das Vorfach mit Frolic und Auftriebskörper (künstliches Maiskorn – als Stopper am Haar) inhaliert und der Haken hat sich hinter seinen Kiemenbögen festgesetzt. An der Rute, die recht wie draußen lag tat sich nur ein kurzer Ruck und ich dachte an Grundeln oder einen Schnurschwimmer. Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich die Rute eingeholt um nach dem Frolic zu sehen und merke direkt einen passiven Widerstand …aha also doch …hat sich wohl ein Ast in der Montage verfangen. Das Wasser war recht trübe und erst in der Nähe des Ufers, als die Montage dann nach oben gezogen wurde, habe ich erste Schläge vom Fisch gespürt und als der Zander dann die Oberfläche durchbrach war das „Hallo“ natürlich groß. Der erste Zander und dann noch auf Frolic!

Im Kescher hat der Zander dann die Laube ausgespuckt, so dass wir uns den Vorgang erklären konnten.


----------



## Marcoallround (16. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wars ein Brassen der sich beim Feedern gehakt hat, der hatte eine Karpfenmontage im Maul mit der er sich in meiner schnur verwickelt hat, während des Drills gab es einen mega Ruck mit einer Andchliessender Flucht von ca 70 Meter. Dann liess der Druck nach und es kam mir "nur" eine 60er Brasse mit einer riesen Bisswunde entgegen. 
Ooder ein toter Labrador war auch ein Spezieller und nicht grad schöner Beifang im Forellenbach.... mit anschliessendem Polizeieinsatz.
Grüsse


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2019)

Meinen ersten großen Hecht hatte ich als 9- Jähriger passiv gefangen.
Ich hatte den Tag über, gut 8- 10 Stunden gezielt auf Schleien geangelt und die gefangenen in einem großen Setzkescher gehältert. Abends beim Einpacken, als mich mein Vater abholte, packte ich nach der Ausrüstung, als aller letztes meinen Setzkescher, um die gefangenen Schleien frisch zu schlachten. Was ich aber bekam, war ein schleienfreier Kescher, mit einem bereits frisch gestorbenen großen Hecht. Der Gierige(88 cm lang) hatte die Schleien im Kescher als leichte Beute ausgemacht, in den Kescher gebissen und sich per Alligatorrolle völlig in den Setzkescher eingedreht, was ihn das Leben kostete.
Für mich war es der erste Hecht in der Größe und ein teurer Spaß, denn den Setzkescher konnte ich wegschmeißen.


----------



## Alex76 (17. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ist auch schon einiges zusammen gekommen. Möwe beim Hornhechtangeln, Haubentaucher auf Köfi, 2 mal Fledermaus in die Sehne geflogen - eine ist leider ertrunken. Etliche Nutria haben mir die Posen abgefressen (die mögen offenbar keine Knicklichter in der Nacht). 

Beim Nachtangeln mit Köfi auf Grund einen 97er Hecht, wo ich am nächsten morgen sah, das er mir lediglich in die Sehne geschwommen ist. Er hatte im Maul bereits ein abgerissenes Stahlvorfach und hatte sich in meiner Sehne verfangen. 

Auf der Senke einen mitte 50er Zander (in der Schonzeit). Karpfen auf Köfi (häufiger). 
Die Geschichte zuvor mit dem Aal auf Mais und der ganze Bauch voll mit Mais hatte ein Bekannter ebenfalls.

Ein Aal hat sich meinen Köderfisch geschnappt, und ist Richtung Pose meines Freundes, um auch noch diesen Köderfisch zu fressen!

Einen aufgeklappten Regenschirm gab es auch noch


----------



## Lord_Vader (10. August 2019)

2017 habe ich mit einem Kumpel versucht Heringe in Kiel zu angeln, als die Diskussion über die Dorsch-Fangmengenbegrenzung gerade in aller Munde war.
Etwa 20 Fische sind an den Heringspaternoster gegangen, leider nur zwei davon waren Heringe.
Der Rest waren gierige Jungdorsche, teilweise hatten wir 4 Dorsche am 5er-Paternoster. Durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen.

Miesmuscheln haben auch gebissen, habe leider kein Foto davon gemacht ...


----------



## Bilch (10. September 2020)

Beim Zanderangeln an einem kleinen Weiher (ca. 70 m lang, max. Tiefe 3 m) habe ich heute ein Ungeheuer gefangen - der kurioseste Köder, den ich je gesehen habe: ein Megatwister auf einem Megajighaken mit zwei großen Augen bzw. Bleikugeln auf jeder Seite und mit einem aus Hirschhaar geformten Kopf.


Was einer damit fangen wollte ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. Ein 70er Hecht oder ein 60er Zander ist in diesem kleinen Weiher schon ein kapitaler Fang


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Beim Zanderangeln an einem kleinen Weiher (ca. 70 m lang, max. Tiefe 3 m) habe ich heute ein Ungeheuer gefangen - der kurioseste Köder, den ich je gesehen habe: ein Megatwister auf einem Megajighaken mit zwei großen Augen bzw. Bleikugeln auf jeder Seite und mit einem aus Hirschhaar geformten Kopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 355000
> 
> Was einer damit fangen wollte ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. Ein 70er Hecht oder ein 60er Zander ist in diesem kleinen Weiher schon ein kapitaler Fang


Aber die Sandra hat er recht kreativ augebaut!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. September 2020)

Ich hab echt mal nen Schuh gefangen. So eine alter Lederstiefel, der wahrscheinlich seit dem Krieg im Wasser lag.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. September 2020)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich hab echt mal nen Schuh gefangen. So eine alter Lederstiefel, der wahrscheinlich seit dem Krieg im Wasser lag.



Hallo,

da bin ich ja echt neidisch. Dieser, viel verbreiteter, klassische Beifang beim Angeln ist mit bisher (in 60 Jahren Angeln) nie gelungen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2020)

Einen geschätzt 3 bis 4 kg roten Stein am Pilker vor Helgoland im  Bördeboot, zum Glück war die Rute damals aus Vollglas und mit 0.60 Mono, war einer der anstrengesten Fänge meiner Anglerlaufbahn.


----------

